# Thelin Thompson Gnome ID



## jwpat40984 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all. New to the forum here. Can anyone ID this stove?

I'd love any information you might have, such as when it may have been made, model name/number any manuals, etc. A neighbor said they might be interested in purchasing this. Any idea what it might be worth?


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2018)

Given that it has glass instead of mica for the windows I would guess it is from the 70's or early 80s but that's just a guess, no more. Is there a UL testing label on the back of the stove? If yes that should have more identifying info.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 15, 2018)

http://thelinco.com/product/parlour-t-4000-wood-stove/index.php
http://www.bbqsandfireplaces.com/

They seem to be still available. New around $3,000


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/thelin-gnomes.78718/

The posters in this thread might have more info.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> http://thelinco.com/product/parlour-t-4000-wood-stove/index.php
> http://www.bbqsandfireplaces.com/
> 
> They seem to be still available. New around $3,000


This stove is an older model. The Thelin has evolved to be EPA compliant with the T-4000. If there is a UL tag it should help determine the year.
I'm guessing it's something between the T-1000 and the T-2000. Here's a ad for the 1980 Thelin T-2000.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/thelin-and-thelin-thompson-stoves/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> This stove is an older model. The Thelin has evolved to be EPA compliant with the T-4000. If there is a UL tag it should help determine the year.
> I'm guessing it's something between the T-1000 and the T-2000. Here's a ad for the 1980 Thelin T-2000.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/thelin-and-thelin-thompson-stoves/



I know he has an older stove. I posted it so, the OP might consider to ask the manufacturer for more info.


----------



## FireMeNow (Dec 16, 2020)

jwpat40984 said:


> Hi all. New to the forum here. Can anyone ID this stove?
> 
> I'd love any information you might have, such as when it may have been made, model name/number any manuals, etc. A neighbor said they might be interested in purchasing this. Any idea what it might be worth?


Did you end up selling this stove?


----------

